# Constant movement from set up to follow thru ...



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

Starting to hear archers speak of keeping the shot moving. From set up to follow thru. " Keep the shot flowing " "movement thru out the cycle " 
Seems to be a , set , raise bow above target , slowly drift low , still moving , "anchor " , transfer , pull , follow thru , all as a single "continues movement .
Can anyone spread some light on this ?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with the concept. It's not so much movement as simply not loosing tension or momentum. 

Compound bows tend to let archers be a little lazy. Once let off is reached, it's too easy to relax a little. Momentum is loss, to some degree, the archer has to stop and start and spend more time and attention at full draw to get everything settled. It takes much less effort to make the shot a single continuous action than to start and stop.

However, once full draw is achieved, the motion is mostly internal & small enough to allow the archer to be steady. At least until the arrow leaves. 

This is not something new. The better archers and coaches have been doing and teaching this for many years. They described it a little differently, but it's the same concept.

Allen


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

Allen , 
Thanks , can you point me towards some " better coaches " philoshsy on this matter .
Silly. Me , I have been working under the influence of. A staedy aim 
Thanks 

"


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it is one of the reasons we work on timing and cadence in our shot sequence. 
there is brief moment as you aquire the target, that your pin or dot settles on the target and becomes almost dead still naturally. it is only a second or two long and then things start floating around and get worse as time goes by. the ideal time for the shot to break is right at the end of this dead still period, because it takes almost no effort to maintain a good sight picture during that time.
the method to establish this period is to have a partner time your shots from start of draw to when the shot breakes and record the shot times that produce an X. after a few rounds it will become clear that a particular pattern of time elapses that produces good shots (an X) vs. not so good shots (just a bulls eye)vs. bad shots (in the blue). you then take all the "X shot" times and average them. the resulting average time will be your "target time", for shot execution. you will also see, that this derived average "target time", that produces an X, is very closely related to the dead still period that happens naturally during your shot execution and is the time at which you want all of your shots to break. 
at this point, once you have establish this "target time", when you practice or train, refuse to continue the shot when you go beyond that "target time", by letting down. eventually, you will train your shot process to go off at or very close to that "target time", that produces the best shot result, with the least effort.
it is said that 5 to 6 seconds is about average for that "target time" if you pay close attention to your shot sequence timing, you will notice this "dead still period" that you want to set your shot execution to. it is during that period tha the shot seems to go naturally, with the feeling that you actually did nothing to shoot the shot. it is simply your internal clock running the game naturally. when you go beyond that time period, your brain has to work overtime to execute the shot and the whole shot process moves from sub-conscious to all conscious effort and the different stages of shot execution has to compete for dedicated attention execute the shot. it is exactly that element that produces target panic, thus, the reason for blind baling and 10 yard games to re-train the shot process into it's own natural cadence, re-establishing that ideal "target time", once again.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

sunburn said:


> Allen ,
> Thanks , can you point me towards some " better coaches " philoshsy on this matter .
> Silly. Me , I have been working under the influence of. A staedy aim
> Thanks
> ...


There are three that have personally told me about this: George Ryals, Len Cardinale & Kisik Lee. George is located near Atlanta, Len is in New Jersey and Coach Lee is in California.

You list your location as "back east" so George or Len are probably reasonably close to you.

Aim is just one part of the shot. It's no more important than any other part of it, but no less important either. Steady aim is a result of optimizing the other parts of the shot. 

Allen


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

aread said:


> There are three that have personally told me about this: George Ryals, Len Cardinale & Kisik Lee. George is located near Atlanta, Len is in New Jersey and Coach Lee is in California.
> 
> You list your location as "back east" so George or Len are probably reasonably close to you.
> 
> ...



Thanks
I need to dive deeper into Lee , I am very familiar with NTS - and am applying and coaching this system into compound. I am however not familiar with this " constant movement " ...
something to point in this direction as well ?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It goes back to Newton's first law of motion:

"A body in rest tends to stay at rest, and a body in motion tends to stay in motion....."

Once you begin drawing your bow, if you stop at some point before the arrow is gone, you have to use additional effort to get going again. Worse, you break your mental focus on the target.


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

aread said:


> It goes back to Newton's first law of motion:
> 
> "A body in rest tends to stay at rest, and a body in motion tends to stay in motion....."
> 
> Once you begin drawing your bow, if you stop at some point before the arrow is gone, you have to use additional effort to get going again. Worse, you break your mental focus on the target.


Not sure I but into this - Its the arrows cast I am concerned with , not the bow , In fact the arrow is at rest apon anchor , the more at rest , the more control of the cast of the arrow / agree ? / 
The fluidity of drawing the bow , and movement in shot cycle , until achieving aim holds water , as does the float .....


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Get Tim Strickland's "Beyond NASP" DVD. It is explain particularly well in it.


----------

